# London espresso shops



## coffeyanan (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi!

can anyone recomend me some espresso shops in London. Even better would be second hand shops, but not that important.

Specificaly I'm looking for portafilters for my Fracino Cherub.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

You really don't have many options, it's been mentioned on here before. I think your best bet is online.


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Doppio Coffee Warehouse Shoreditch or Kentish town

Or

Traders Coffee Ltd, KT6 7AG

Traders probably have a lot of second hand ones too.

Safer to call them up and ask before making the trek.


----------

